# got the heart pumping



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

I went out this arvo til darkness lookin for a jack in the upper reaches of nerang- never again I had my first scary experience in the yak there were bull sharks chasing mullet everywhere they were showerin all over the river consistently- the mullet were trying to take refuge underneath the yak I was thinkin no f off mullet- I just wanted to get out of there but the mullet were thick an the boofs kept happenen- I was a happy man to get back to launch site an sit down an watch it all from the bank


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Those estuary bulls are bloody aggressive. Understand exactly what you are talking about but never never had to deal with that intensity. Hang in there, guys like AJD would be throwing lures at them. Good fun on light gear I understand. :shock:

I think we are relatively safe on yaks with river bulls. Don't bloody fall in though!


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Nerang has one of the highest bullshark population vs water area in the world. They aren't Crocs though,LOL.

Cheers Mal


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

imtheman said:


> I was thinkin no f off mullet-


 :lol: 
That is the single best thing that's ever been written on this forum.

I would have sharted if that was me out there.


----------



## luresrule (May 19, 2009)

Had the same thing happen to me there last week.Went out before light at 4.30 am to chase said jack and ended
up in the middle of that mayhem.Very creepy on your own.Headed down stream and it got quieter,seems odd i know
to leave such action but very unsettling not seeing whats there.Came back to that section of river at light and got
dusted by a large trev at the side of the yak lifting the rod to recast,smart bugger.Maybe if i cant see them they cant hurt me :lol: 
Cheers Shane.


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

LMAO - F off mullet ;D your a brave man hitting the nerang in the dark - kudos.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

Haha - there's a few around at the moment eh?! I ran into a couple of 4 footers in about a foot of water at Ormiston the other day. They were doing much the same thing - chasing mullet into the shallows. Good fun to watch - wouldn't eat my lure tho : (


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow scary stuff, great story. :shock:


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Yeah that would be very unnerving, yesterday arve was gr8 conditions for a fish, so i am not surprised there was sharks busting up. I would have expected the trevs and jacks to be busting up as well.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

indiedog said:


> classic.


Classic poo paper.

(Sorry about the hijack imtheman) Speaking about classics... http://www.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl= ... wBw&dur=84

Leave no trace ... http://www.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl= ... g&dur=1760

Brighten up your day .... http://www.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl= ... A&dur=2497

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl= ... Dw&dur=571

http://new.poopoopaper.com/

http://www.funnyism.com/i/demotivationa ... aper-brown

and here's a couple closer to home, though outside Australia :lol:

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2009-03-04/w ... ed/1608590

http://www.creativepapertas.com.au/products/paper.html

trev


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey - aren't you supposed to be 'The Man'!? haha


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Use your net to scoop up a mullet, attach jighead through mullets back, deploy and hold on. They are great fun.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

WayneD said:


> Use your net to scoop up a mullet, attach jighead through mullets back, deploy and hold on. They are great fun.


Haahaa. The 'Man' wasn't thinking of this option. Good advice, and IMO good eating. No bones about it.

trev


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWU1BgjoAAAUfgAABwAIBAoAKKtdGACAAMUDTQyMmIJVMmDQAyLSL6TRxh6R+mljhxdGf26dFcxgsN4XckU4UJBNQYI6A


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

hahahahahahhaha omg thats funny lol


----------



## Qyak (Sep 5, 2012)

Bugger that...and the "brown kayak moment" award goes too...


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

all seriousness tho- I live on the nerang in the middle reaches on the main river- I have been here for 3 years now an have only seen a couple of sharks in that time- I see alot of trevally bustin up but sharks not really- I think once you get past Ross st Bridge headin up to the freshwater then they become a problem- there are literally millions of mullet there an prime breedin habitat for there pups- Yesterday was the first day I had ever taken the kayak up there an it will be the last im stickin to my normal spots lol


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

haha thats awesome red


----------



## geeza (Oct 11, 2009)

I have yaked around ross st bridge and up tonnes of times and never been lucky enough to even get a sniff of a bully.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Forget the Nerang and head to saltwater creek where it connects into the coombabah the bullies actually push you sideways in your yak 2 at a time


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

I put in at Royal Pines ramp at night and fish the bridge and old marina for jacks,there's been plenty of bullies chasing the mullet in the marina too,they look cool when they get airborne.
I've had some big bumps fishing the bridge at night,doesn't bother me anymore.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Went up there late this afternoon and paddled right up to Weedons hoping to get a few,a lot of mullet jumping about but no bullies and no jacks,got off the water at 7.15.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

lol your crazy clarkey

I went out late this arvo back to my normal spots where I feel safe an got owned by big jack - the jacks are on the board this season now too 4-1 - this is why we love them i guess


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

No bullies in the Logan either this arvo...


----------

